# Good other breed dog companion for Golden?



## UncleTom (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello. I am new here and actually posting on behalf of a friend with a Golden. I adopted the dog as my own in a way, hence my screen name. 

My friend really shouldn't have gotten the Golden as he is a single guy living in a house alone. He is pretty much home to sleep and not much else. He does take the Golden for a walk twice a day, but they are maybe 10-15 minutes long. There is no question that the dog doesn't exert anywhere close to the energy it needs to on a daily basis. 

If I visit my friend on the weekends in the morning before a walk the dog is practically bouncing off the walls. It's really a shame, but nothing I can do. My friend just says, "I'm doing more for the dog than most people are". He does love the dog and treat it well aside from the lack of physical activity. My friend is actually lazy in that department and actually put on roller blades and lets the dog pull him along.

Either way, the point of my post. My friend felt sorry that the Golden, Buddy, is alone a lot of the time. So he has this "brilliant" idea that he should get another dog as a companion. So my question is what breed of dog that is around the same size as a Golden would get along best?

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

YIKES!!! You may not want to hear this but I think another dog should definately be out of the question. That's ashame for the golden he has now. I think he should really put the dogs well being ahead of his wants and find that poor dog a new home. Sorry, I'm sure this is not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Umm, well my first thought is that if he doesn't have the desire or time to spend with the first dog he should not get another one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You seem concerned about the Golden, any possiblity you could "adopt" him from your friend?


----------



## KylesGR (Aug 30, 2007)

Gettng aother dog would only make the situation worse... he shouldnt have gotten the Golden if he cant spend any time with it... i cant imagine levaing mine alone even a few hours now let alone all day.. even when its full grown sorry.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

As much as I understand your post, I think this one is getting another dog for all the wrong reasons and I'd hate to see it not work. 


As for what other breed works with a golden, there are many and Abby is just one that will work well with a golden. Abby, in picture below is a pure black lab with a beautiful temperment as she should be, she works out great for Kody, she can keep up with him. But it mostly depends on each individual golden as to what works. In Bianka's case any dog works, even a small dog. But I don't depend on Abby for exercising Kody, he still needs his walks and outside of the fence time to see his world around him and further his socialization as well as his needs. The walks also help to keep him grounded in his training and me at the top.

I guess my biggest worry is this person may be using another dog as an excuse to provide what a dog needs by way of it's owner, training and nature.

Please do your best to ground this person, and let them know that getting another dog doesn't fix all, they still need work and time no matter what.


----------



## UncleTom (Sep 12, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> You seem concerned about the Golden, any possiblity you could "adopt" him from your friend?


No, there is no way I can adopt the dog. I have an apartment and I am also the type that doesn't get a pet that I cannot properly care for. At this point, I don't want a dog. It's nice to see Buddy and play with him as I feel and then walk away when I don't want to deal with him anymore.


----------



## UncleTom (Sep 12, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> As much as I understand your post, I think this one is getting another dog for all the wrong reasons and I'd hate to see it not work.
> 
> 
> As for what other breed works with a golden, there are many and Abby is just one that will work well with a golden. Abby, in picture below is a pure black lab with a beautiful temperment as she should be, she works out great for Kody, she can keep up with him. But it mostly depends on each individual golden as to what works. In Bianka's case any dog works, even a small dog. But I don't depend on Abby for exercising Kody, he still needs his walks and outside of the fence time to see his world around him and further his socialization as well as his needs. The walks also help to keep him grounded in his training and me at the top.
> ...


Yes, I completely understand what you are saying. The thing is my friend actually got the dog after a very short marriage. He felt lonely and wanted a companion. 

The dog is out of control at the age of 7 months. Anytime it sees somebody it practically runs at you and jumps up. It's very annoying and there really isn't a way to control the dog. It needs training as I've told my friend many times, but he says, "it's just a puppy, what do you want from it?" He is very hard-headed and I feel that I have already given enough input as to how I feel. It's now in his hands and though I feel bad for the dog, there isn't much I can do.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Your friend should not get another dog and he should start looking for a better home for the dog. When a person makes the commitment to get a dog they need to realize what is involved. A dog is a living creature that has certain needs. A golden, being a sporting breed requires excercise. This is as essential as giving it food and water every day. Also, a Golden needs its people. Even though they like other dogs, they crave human attention. I feel very sorry for this dog. Can your friend look into a doggy daycare for his dog. That way the dog gets it's excercise and socialization and it will be tired and want to sleep in the evenings. This might be the answer and the way to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree, a 2ed dog is not a solution, could be a bigger problem.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I would second the vote for doggy daycare, especially since it sounds like your friend plans to keep this dog. The doggy daycare place near me picks up at 9:30 in the morning and drops off at 1:00. The dog gets to run around and play with other dogs all morning. He comes home exhausted and konks out all afternoon.

I definitely would NOT suggest a second dog. While they would keep each other company, if he's not going to take the time to train and exercise one dog, he's certainly not going to take the time to train and exercise two dogs!

Hey if your friend is newly single again... try reminding him that chicks dig well behaved dogs! What's sexier than a man who is totally in control of his dog? He's never going to pick up chicks while walking the dog if the women are afraid of the dog or if the dog starts barking and jumping all over them! The dog needs to sit calmly at his side so that he can be petted while they exchange phone numbers.

(It's worth a shot!!)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I could not get behind him getting a seocnd dog either. I have five but they all want their alone time with dad not to meniton playtime with him. If anyone has enough dogs to exercise each other I do but they depend on me for the extra stemulation of throughing the ball. Since I have been sick so much I have seen the energy level in the house with mine go up so I can't imagine a second dog being the answer.

Hooch


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Hey if your friend is newly single again... try reminding him that chicks dig well behaved dogs! What's sexier than a man who is totally in control of his dog? He's never going to pick up chicks while walking the dog if the women are afraid of the dog or if the dog starts barking and jumping all over them! The dog needs to sit calmly at his side so that he can be petted while they exchange phone numbers.
> 
> (It's worth a shot!!)


____________________________________________

Very good point!!!!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

At this point it doesn't sound like he's going to find another home for the dog, and I don't think we'll convince him to. If he's going to get another dog, and I don't recommend it, I would go with a Lab. I prefer black, but you can get a chocolate(brown) or Yellow as well.


----------



## UncleTom (Sep 12, 2007)

No, there isn't a chance that my friend will let go of the dog, he is too attached already. I can auggest the doggy daycare, but I would bet he wouldn't go for it thinking it's ridiculous. I will bring up the fact that people here are discouraging him from getting another dog, but once again, I don't think he will listen. 

Thanks for the help, and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

UncleTom said:


> No, there isn't a chance that my friend will let go of the dog, he is too attached already. I can auggest the doggy daycare, but I would bet he wouldn't go for it thinking it's ridiculous. I will bring up the fact that people here are discouraging him from getting another dog, but once again, I don't think he will listen.
> 
> Thanks for the help, and I will keep you updated.


OK........next step........help him find a woman....one that LOVES dogs!!!!


----------



## UncleTom (Sep 12, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> OK........next step........help him find a woman....one that LOVES dogs!!!!


He actually has a girlfriend that loves the dog. :


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I highly recommend some classes. It is great stimulation and bonding for both the owner and dog. I have a 9 month old, and we just started lessons again. I was able to find a class at 8:30 at night, perfect for someone who works.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

He's to young to bring in another, instead of one out of control dog this person will then have two out of control dogs.

Ok, how about solutions besides bringing in another dog? How about doggy day care? Is that possible there?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I know the name "doggy daycare" sounds a bit funny, but it can actually be pretty great. See if you can convince your friend to try it for just one week. He'll see a difference in the dog's behavior in that one week and might just be convinced that it works.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I gotta agree on the no second dog. He isn't properly providing for the first one. :-(

Love isn't enough.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If he cant spend time with the first dog... why get a second????


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Any breed will be good but in his case,I wouldn't get another dog unless he starts training his 1st one and give him enough time and exercise.
A 2nd dog,will just be double the trouble!.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Hey if your friend is newly single again... try reminding him that chicks dig well behaved dogs! What's sexier than a man who is totally in control of his dog? He's never going to pick up chicks while walking the dog if the women are afraid of the dog or if the dog starts barking and jumping all over them! The dog needs to sit calmly at his side so that he can be petted while they exchange phone numbers.
> 
> (It's worth a shot!!)


Great idea. I was just going to suggest that if the friend roller blades with the dog what a great way to burn the energy and when the pup is all tuckered out go to a place where there are ladies and the dog will hopefully be calm enough for him to meet some ladies...
Training of course is a great way to bond with the dog & who knows maybe meet some lady friend there....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Great idea. I was just going to suggest that if the friend roller blades with the dog what a great way to burn the energy and when the pup is all tuckered out go to a place where there are ladies and the dog will hopefully be calm enough for him to meet some ladies...
> Training of course is a great way to bond with the dog & who knows maybe meet some lady friend there....


Apparently he already has a gf that loves dogs. Hopefully the 2 of them can do things that include the dog. The best part of the day is when me & hubby take Charlie for a walk at night.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

UncleTom said:


> He actually has a girlfriend that loves the dog. :


Can you work on her to get him to take the dog to dog daycare? This boy really needs more activity. Maybe his girl would take an interest and walk him some too. Or a dog walker if he won't go for daycare.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*The Golden needs more attention.*

Perhaps a "Doggie Day Care Center" might help.
I don't recomend that he gets another dog under these curcumstances.
A cat might be a better answer.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Or what about day training , if not doggy day camp.... Our place offers it and you drop off your dog and the trainer works with him through out the day and you pick him up at the end of the day and you get a 30 min lesson on what the trainer worked on with the dog...they offer a weekly package.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's an excellent article on the benefits of doggy daycare from the Whole Dog Journal. Whole Dog Journal: Doggie Daycare Provides Canine Socialization


----------



## UncleTom (Sep 12, 2007)

updated here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-dog-companion-golden-part-2-update.html


----------

